# Checkmite for SHB control



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Incredible..no one has any Shb problems that they have never used Checkmite on? I have plenty to get rid of if a person would like to experience the slimed frames themselves.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It is very effective against shb. Apparently every beetle that touches it dies. Just follow the directions.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

This is what you're looking for:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?287171-Question-about-CheckMite&highlight=jimmya


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> It is very effective against shb. Apparently every beetle that touches it dies. Just follow the directions.


David, was it you that had the account of the super weak hive infested with SHB? I seem to remember you hung a couple of checkmite strips in there, fully expecting the hive to succumb to the beetles in no time flat, but the hive ended up bouncing back. I don't know where that post is.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the thread with David's post about Checkmite and SHB.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...988473&highlight=checkmite+beetles#post988473


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That hive eventually absconded, but that's really no surprise. I think the checkmite actually works better inside of a CD case or under corrugated plastic as reccomended because more beetles come in contact with it trying to hide. I think they have to touch it for it to work. Also, CD cases work great unless the bees propolize the holes - which of course they often do. The beetles have really been populous late this season.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

JStinson said:


> This is what you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?287171-Question-about-CheckMite&highlight=jimmya


Thank you - I couldnt find it.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.uaex.edu/Other_Areas/publications/PDF/FSA-7075.pdf 
Above is the Arkansas address for SHB treatment, it does not mention "DE" Dimotacious Earth (sp?) on the ground under and around the hive area. Has anyone tried this with or without success?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The problem with DE is that for it to be effective, it has to remain dry. Don't see how that would work in this situation unless you were in the desert. I've had limited success with it using it on my foundation house wall to keep ants at bay.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Barry,
We used "fossil flour", at the time we were told it was "DE" in our dairy cow grain ration, we were told by using it would kill the parasite in the cow stomach's without harm to the cows. A cow stomach (rumen) is wet and the fossil flour seemed to work??? It did eliminate the oder in the manure!

I used "DE" on the ground under a hive with a severe ant problem, the ants went away!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Myron -

I went and read the label on the DE I used. (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Safer-Br...ng-Insect-Killer-51702/202743025#.UmV_6ySE5yc)
Nothing about keeping it dry after application. I know I read it somewhere, on the internet probably!  It's basically like shards of glass to the insects, actually cutting them as they move across it, correct?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, I found it.

"One strange thing about diatomaceous earth is that for it to work on killing bugs, you have to keep it dry. Even morning dew can make diatomaceous earth ineffective."

http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp
Way more than you need to know about diatomaceous earth!


----------

